# DirecTV vs. Verizon Fios



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello all! You may remember me... I used to post on here when we had DTV at the old house. We had to get rid of it because my condo didn't allow DTV dishes.

Well, TONIGHT the HOA is having a meeting and we'll be discussing the prospects of putting a single DTV dish, or possibly getting Verizon Fios for the complex!!

Of course I'm partial to DTV (for Sunday Ticket) but what are the advantages of Fios? I know with DTV you have to get a separate internet provider... and the Fios picture is possibly better because of compression on DTV signals...

Please try and sway me to Fios! Or give reasons to go back to DTV!

*Strengths and weaknesses of each
*Price (with HD channels)
*Number/quality of channels available on each

Thanks!!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

You are on a DirecTV forum, why would we want to "sway you" to Fios?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> You are on a DirecTV forum, why would we want to "sway you" to Fios?


lol....

Is there a "General" forum on here to ask this? Sorry, I just found my old bookmark to this site but it took me directly to the DTV forum.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought HOAs couldn't prevent anyone from having a dish. :shrug:

Goes to show what I know. 

Carefully review the hardware. You might find the biggest differences there.

Mike


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I thought HOAs couldn't prevent anyone from having a dish. :shrug:
> 
> Goes to show what I know.
> 
> ...


You can only put a dish on an area that YOU own, no common areas (i.e. the roof)

Our balcony is the only area we're allowed to put a dish, but a dish and tripod would take up most of the room.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

FlyBono24 said:


> Hello all! You may remember me... I used to post on here when we had DTV at the old house. We had to get rid of it because my condo didn't allow DTV dishes.
> 
> Well, TONIGHT the HOA is having a meeting and we'll be discussing the prospects of putting a single DTV dish, or possibly getting Verizon Fios for the complex!!
> 
> ...


fios has high rent costs like $10 per HD box and $16 per HD DRV or $20 /m for the main MRV HD DVR.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Get both if that's an option. DirecTV for TV & sports programming, and FiOS for internet and FiOS digital voice service. The quality of FiOS's internet provisioning is second to none, IMHO.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> fios has high rent costs like $10 per HD box and $16 per HD DRV or $20 /m for the main MRV HD DVR.


I just saw that in my research... I think I'll push for DTV. It seems like some channels I watch are on higher tiers on Fios, but they come with your basic DTV HD plan.



Steve said:


> Get both if that's an option. DirecTV for TV & sports programming, and FiOS for internet and FiOS digital voice service. The quality of FiOS's internet provisioning is second to none, IMHO.


I used to have that, it was amazing! DTV for the TV part, Fios for internet. It was pretty pricey though. I guess we can get both, if it's an option. Then people in the complex can choose what they want.

Either way, CHARTER CABLE SUCKS and anything is better than that!!


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a good question for this forum...

If you have an MDU dish, do you still get all the promotional deals through DTV? And do they roll in the cost of the MDU dish install, or does the HOA pay for that?


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt this will sway you either way but I have FiOS for phone and internet. It is available for TV but I stayed with D* because I have always been happy with their service, and with my setup (5 HD DVR's) DirecTV is a better deal. We had a hell of a storm today, all up the east coast, with rain and high winds for most of the day. I never lost TV but my phone and internet service has been out since just before noon - almost eight hours now. It's out in the whole neighborhood and Verizon is "working on the problem". My neighbors with FiOS TV have no phone, internet, or TV service for eight hours and counting. At least I have TV. Just something for you to think about to help you decide. Good luck.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Car1181 said:


> I doubt this will sway you either way but I have FiOS for phone and internet. It is available for TV but I stayed with D* because I have always been happy with their service, and with my setup (5 HD DVR's) DirecTV is a better deal. We had a hell of a storm today, all up the east coast, with rain and high winds for most of the day. I never lost TV but my phone and internet service has been out since just before noon - almost eight hours now. It's out in the whole neighborhood and Verizon is "working on the problem". My neighbors with FiOS TV have no phone, internet, or TV service for eight hours and counting. At least I have TV. Just something for you to think about to help you decide. Good luck.


:lol:

And Fios advertises their service as "weather proof".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> :lol:
> 
> And Fios advertises their service as "weather proof".


Never had a FiOS outage due to weather at my house, but did have a day when a very tall truck barreled down our street and ripped the overhead wires from the poles down to 8 homes in a row. Verizon got a crew out within 2 hours and restored service about 2 hours after that.

That said, we had a severe storm a couple of years ago that took down some trees and telephone poles not far from me, and 1000's of folks in lower Westchester County lost power, so I imagine they may have lost their cable and FiOS as well, because nothing in our area is strung underground.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

FiOS better quality SD and HD than DIRECTV.

DIRECTV more sports than anyone!

If sports are a must, you got to have DIRECTV.

If national HD (non sports & PPV) is a must, go with FiOS.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> FiOS better quality SD and HD than DIRECTV.
> 
> DIRECTV more sports than anyone!
> 
> ...


Look at my avatar. :lol:


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

While leasing FiOS equipment can be expensive, the option to use your own whether it is TiVo, Moxi, or Media Center is a big plus. Also when you take into account the bundle options it can be much cheaper. 

I pay FiOS for HD TV, phone, and internet what I was paying DirecTV just for SD TV. The savings alone covered my upfront cost for lifetime TiVos so now the difference is just pure savings at around $90 a month.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> Look at my avatar. :lol:


DIRECTV it is. :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

FlyBono24 said:


> I have a good question for this forum...
> 
> If you have an MDU dish, do you still get all the promotional deals through DTV? And do they roll in the cost of the MDU dish install, or does the HOA pay for that?


It depends on what type of mdu property you contract for. If it's a "bulk" property no, because the cost of programming is included in your rent assessments, if it's standard DTH property, yes, you pay full boat and get the promos. There are also other types of agreements where your programming is partially subsidized. It depends on how many subs and what type of deal & length of contract you negotiate with your system operator.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

FIOS can be very pricey if you want multiple set top boxes. They also don't have discreet IR commands, so you can't have two boxes in the same room. yes, third party boxes are an option, but that gets pricey too.

As for PQ, it's possible that SD is better on FIOS as I don't watch much SD, but I wouldn't say FIOS HD is better. If it is, you'd have to have two displays side by side to be able to tell. I watch quite a bit of FIOS and a lot of D*. I see no discernible difference in HD PQ between the two.

FIOS internet rocks though.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> [...] As for PQ, it's possible that SD is better on FIOS as I don't watch much SD, but *I wouldn't say FIOS HD is better*. If it is, you'd have to have two displays side by side to be able to tell. I watch quite a bit of FIOS and a lot of D*. I see no discernible difference in HD PQ between the two.


I agree. FiOS HD may be better "on paper", because they deliver the "unvarnished" MPEG-2 HD programming direct from the provider, but thanks to MRV, just the other day I A/B'd a a couple of D* MPEG-4 CBS and NBC recordings vs. the same shows recorded OTA, using the same 65" 1080p plasma. I'm happy to report that from my normal viewing distances of 8' and 10', the PQ was indistinguishable to my eyes (20/20). The only way I could tell I was watching one vs. the other was the smoothness of trickplay.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OTA is bandwidth limited, more so if subchannels are employed. Both limited versions should look the same. Cramming 4 or more HD channels into the same space the provider sends 1 or 2, is going to cause degradation. So will the conversion of Mpeg2 to Mpeg4. If you truly want a fair A/B comparison, you need C, the original broadcast transmission. Then A/B/C your OTA, DirecTv, and DVB-S(2) signal, and I can promise you, the DVB-S(2) signal will blow away the other two. I dont have Fios, so I cant comment on them.

I have done this with both PBS, ABC, and NBC. In all three cases, the original broadcast signal from the network looked much crisper with less macroblocking that the retransmission either OTA, or via DirecTv.

TO further comment, most of the ESPN uplinks are viewable from time to time, during sporting events, and in most cases, except those that are uplinked using obviously inferior cameras or mixing equipment (looks like unscaled 480p), the original ESPN uplink usually looks much crisper than the DirecTv version. I can only guess this is because of the added compression (ESPN uses the whole C band transponder whereas DirecTv uses the same amount of space for 3 or 4 channel), and the added loss from converting from Mpeg2 to Mpeg4.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> OTA is bandwidth limited, more so if subchannels are employed. Both limited versions should look the same. Cramming 4 or more HD channels into the same space the provider sends 1 or 2, is going to cause degradation. So will the conversion of Mpeg2 to Mpeg4. If you truly want a fair A/B comparison, you need C, the original broadcast transmission. Then A/B/C your OTA, DirecTv, and DVB-S(2) signal, and I can promise you, the DVB-S(2) signal will blow away the other two. I dont have Fios, so I cant comment on them.


FiOS passes on the signal the receive and they don't add any additional compression.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Chief reason for my not switching to FiOS is the puny capacity of their DVR's hard drives.

I too really like the FiOS internet service. Virtually no problems at all in three years.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> Chief reason for my not switching to FiOS is the puny capacity of their DVR's hard drives.
> 
> I too really like the FiOS internet service. Virtually no problems at all in three years.


This is why some of us have TiVo and or Media Center. Of course FiOS is starting to roll out the 500gb DVR and version 1.9 adds support for external harddrives.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Brennok said:


> This is why some of us have TiVo and or Media Center. Of course FiOS is starting to roll out the 500gb DVR and version 1.9 adds support for external harddrives.


But even at 500 GB does FiOS still maintain the policy of allowing only one whole home DVR per household for MRV with non-DVR clients at a higher lease fee or multiple DVRs per house for a lower fee but with no MRV capability?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> But even at 500 GB does FiOS still maintain the policy of allowing only one whole home DVR per household for MRV with non-DVR clients at a higher lease fee or multiple DVRs per house for a lower fee but with no MRV capability?


 From what I have been reading their newest (1.9) software also allows for multiple DVR MRV and external hard drives. Their newer DVR's also have 500GB hard drives in some areas (according to Broadbandreports.com).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> OTA is bandwidth limited, more so if subchannels are employed [...]


You may be right in some markets, but my local CBS affiliate broadcasts at up to 17.5 mbps with no subchannels and NBC at up to 17 mbps, depending on what its 2-480i subchannels may be broadcasting at the moment. My OTA antenna is picking up the "Empire State Building" feeds from NYC that Verizon and many other MSO's, including DirecTV, use for the East Coast networks, so _perfect_ for A/B comparison, IMHO.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

You can also use TIVO (larger Hard Drive) with FIOS which changes the game not only for the service but u can expand into multimedia supported by TIVO via the internet.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> It depends on what type of mdu property you contract for. If it's a "bulk" property no, because the cost of programming is included in your rent assessments, if it's standard DTH property, yes, you pay full boat and get the promos. There are also other types of agreements where your programming is partially subsidized. It depends on how many subs and what type of deal & length of contract you negotiate with your system operator.


At the HOA meeting they had a service contractor trying to sell their services... basically he said that it would cost anywhere from $0-10k to the HOA ($0 if the building owners decide to pony up the cash) to install the single dish and all necessary equipment... but we WOULD be able to get all the promotions from DirecTV, and we'd have our own level of service and channels, etc. (We wouldn't all have the same "bulk pricing" channel plan)

Seems good to me, now we just need to see what happens next...


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was a DirecTV customer for almost 10 years. I got it originally due to dual tuner TiVo and NFL Sunday Ticket. About three years ago I got FIOS Business line (needed static IP) but kept DTV for TV. Then about 6 months ago I switched to FIOS TV and never looked back. I have a TiVo with lifetime that costs me $4 a month for dual tuner. I can move content from that to my Media Center PC and 360's. Shortly I will have either a triple or quad tuner cable card in Media Center for the same $4 a month. I can't speak to Verizon STB / DVR since I have never seen or used one.

As for video quality, I can definitely say it is better if it is high quality from the source. The best example is HDNet which on FIOS is 18 MB MPEG-2 almost 100% of the time. I can tell a difference between it and the MPEG-4 recompress that DTV was sending on my 106" projector for sure. It is less obvious on HBO/Max channels since they are sent out as MPEG-4 then switched to MPEG-2. Not sure what DTV does with those MPEG-4 signals, do they leave them alone? Showtime is usually better, but their bitrate fluctuates a lot. Also for some reason their east coast feeds are considerably lower bit rate than west coast feed. Noticed this on Dexter when I recorded from both feeds to see which was best. Really comes down to what the content producers send out.

Other than power outages I have had one outage of about 3 hours in 3 years with my FIOS. Can't say the same of the DTV with 100% signal due to weather. I mostly love the fact that I can do ANYTHING I WANT with the content I record. Transfer it, re-encode it, burn it, remove commercials automatically. Never could do much with the trapped content on a DTV TiVo or HR. Maybe the new TiVo will have the ability to MRV content but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hoyty76 said:


> ... I mostly love the fact that I can do ANYTHING I WANT with the content I record. Transfer it, re-encode it, burn it, remove commercials automatically. Never could do much with the trapped content on a DTV TiVo or HR. Maybe the new TiVo will have the ability to MRV content but I somehow doubt it.


Is it really everything you want though?

I thought the digital cable ready TIVOs place severe copyright resurrections on exactly what content you are allowed to move to the computer making their TIVO-to-go feature quite limited?


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> Hello all! You may remember me... I used to post on here when we had DTV at the old house. We had to get rid of it because my condo didn't allow DTV dishes.
> 
> Well, TONIGHT the HOA is having a meeting and we'll be discussing the prospects of putting a single DTV dish, or possibly getting Verizon Fios for the complex!!
> 
> ...


FIOS is probably the only thing that would make me give up D* (been with them since 96'). The internet speeds and the ultimate in HD quality signals. FIOS has the bandwidth that Comcast and DSL does not. 
The downsides are cost and perhaps programming (have not really looked into it as it is not a option where I live).


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Is it really everything you want though?
> 
> I thought the digital cable ready TIVOs place severe copyright resurrections on exactly what content you are allowed to move to the computer making their TIVO-to-go feature quite limited?


As of right now it is, TiVo follows the copy once flags that cable providers assign channels and shows as required by Cable Labs. FiOS is the only company I currently know of that either assigns nothing as Copy Once or does it so infrequently that no one notices. The rare case of it happening was when they launched the new channel HUB HD where it was applied to the whole channel. It was changed about a week later and is now copy freely again.

Currently anything I don't watch in the first 80 hours of it sitting on my TiVo, gets automatically downloaded and converted to MPG and then stored on my server. This way I can either play it back with Media Center or TiVo.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You are on a DirecTV forum, why would we want to "sway you" to Fios?


Fairness means providing both sides pluses and minuses IMO.

One size does not fit all and DirecTV is not the best for everyone. I know that sounds like blasphemy to some, but it is true.

Example for my Brother Neither DirecTV or Dishnetwork is best. Since he only wants basic Cable channels that is best and least expensive for him. Under $20 a month will all franchise fees and taxes. His TV SDTV set is mainly tuned to the cable only channel News12 all day.

Example two: Dishnetwork has less sports and more national HD, so it is a better choice for those who could care less if all the sports channels vanished.

Example three: DirecTV is the better choice for sports fan and/or for those to whom cost is no object in the pursuit of sports


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

If FIOS had Sunday Ticket and MSG in HD (for Buffalo Sabres games), I would switch in a heartbeat. The FIOS SD picture is way better, plus they carry all my locals in HD, unlike DirecTV which is missing a couple. Plus, I wouldn't have to go outside to clear snow off the dish several times a year.

I do have FIOS for internet, and it's much more reliable (and faster) than the Time Warner Roadrunner I had previously. If I ever decide to switch, installation would be as simple as changing the RG-6 from the dish to the master FIOS control board in the basement and switching the set top boxes.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimbo56 said:


> If FIOS had Sunday Ticket and MSG in HD (for Buffalo Sabres games), I would switch in a heartbeat. The FIOS SD picture is way better, plus they carry all my locals in HD, unlike DirecTV which is missing a couple. Plus, I wouldn't have to go outside to clear snow off the dish several times a year.
> 
> I do have FIOS for internet, and it's much more reliable (and faster) than the Time Warner Roadrunner I had previously. If I ever decide to switch, installation would be as simple as changing the RG-6 from the dish to the master FIOS control board in the basement and switching the set top boxes.


Quick tip...try a dish heater.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well FiOS internet is pretty much as good as it get and internet via satellite is awful.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve said:


> Never had a FiOS outage due to weather at my house, but did have a day when a very tall truck barreled down our street and ripped the overhead wires from the poles down to 8 homes in a row. Verizon got a crew out within 2 hours and restored service about 2 hours after that.
> 
> That said, we had a severe storm a couple of years ago that took down some trees and telephone poles not far from me, and 1000's of folks in lower Westchester County *lost power, so I imagine they may have lost their cable and FiOS as well, because nothing in our area is strung underground.*


DirecTV Receivers need power too.


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Is it really everything you want though?
> 
> I thought the digital cable ready TIVOs place severe copyright resurrections on exactly what content you are allowed to move to the computer making their TIVO-to-go feature quite limited?


With FIOS there is no limitation. I have offloaded movies and shows from HBO / Showtime and HDNet. No restrictions.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV Receivers need power too.


Ya  Poorly written on my part. I meant to say that I'm pretty sure cable and FiOS crews needed to come out as well, because nothing gets run underground in our neck of the woods.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been satisfied for a number of years with the 'double bundle' of Verizon FiOS Internet 20/5 ($52.99), Phone ($22.99), +$15.39 tax/fees and DirecTV $56.12 (TC+, HBO/Show, HD Pack, DVR/WHDVR, [3 addl units],. All three and the Verizon Wireless are on one bill. I get $6 credit on my DirecTV portion of the bill for having the 3rd party billing through Verizon. Due to the many credits I'm receiving from DirecTV as well, the FiOS Internet, Phone + DirecTV portion came to $147 last month.

However I am growing tired of losing the DirecTV signal when it moderately rains. A recent realignment didn't help much. I think they need to move my non pen mount a few feet over. It's too close to a side wall on the flat roof. I used to get a better signal in a different spot. The installer thought he was doing me a favor by "getting it out of the way and into the corner".

In any case my FiOS has never gone out due to weather. Of course it goes out when the power goes out.

The two year lock in prices from Verizon FiOS TV looks very tempting and it would save A LOT of money in those years. I think we could manage with only 1 500 GB FiOS HD DVR opposed to the 3 500 GB DirecTV HD DVRs we currently have. We rarely need more than two tuners these days.

I'm under contract until May 2012 though.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hoyty76 said:


> With FIOS there is no limitation. I have offloaded movies and shows from HBO / Showtime and HDNet. No restrictions.


Nice to hear;

Though late to the game and it will require an additional device, hopefully DirecTV's soon to be released NOMAD unit will give us solely DirecTV folks here the same virtually unrestricted TIVO-to-go-like capability as the technical notification currently being circulated to the field techs states.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2652791#post2652791


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm about to switch to fios tv simply for csn Philly.. D* is the best there is for sports but until they get their act together for philadelphians what good are they truly doing for consumers in the Delaware valley region? None... All that glorious D* tech still isn't allowing me to watch local sports teams play. If they could fill that one need I would staystaystay.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Its not that D* needs to get its Philly act together its that congress needs to change the law that lets C* hold Dish and D* hostage. I am surprised though at the number of dishes in the Philly region considering how fanatical we are for sports.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

IF you like the nba league pass i would highly recommend getting directv! I switched this year to fios from directv and as much as i like fios ,directv is way better with the nba league pass than verizon .With verizon they only have 1 maybe 2 games a night in HD,plus you never know for sure if your getting your home team announcers!,plus during half time verizon sometimes just shows scores of other games or gives you some special nba tv halftime show and doesnt always show the halftime show from your team. On the other hand directv shows EVERY SINGLE GAME IN HD!!! plus you can pick the home or away telecast!, plus they show your teams halftime show! p.s. verizon does carry the NFL redzone channel in HD.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish Verizon FIOS was in my area. I have Optimum for Internet & Phone but wish that FIOS would come to the area. When FIOS does come, I do plan to switch to FIOS from the day of installation up to the expiration of the contract to see whether FIOS is worth it or not. If that day arrives to switch to FIOS, I will still love DirecTV and will leave on good terms with them.


----------



## bgut1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I just made the jump to Fios internet and phone and must admit that the service rocks. I too am considering dropping DTV (member since 97) mostly due to cost. With the triple play I can save about another $50-60 month. I had previously hesitated due to the lack of eSata and RF remote capabilities. With the upcoming IMG 1.9 (supposedly coming in January), at least one of my issues will be addressed (along with the added bonus of 16x9 GUI). I too will leave on good terms with DTV (except I intend to suspend my account in case I hate Fios and need to go back).


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"Mark20" said:


> Its not that D* needs to get its Philly act together its that congress needs to change the law that lets C* hold Dish and D* hostage. I am surprised though at the number of dishes in the Philly region considering how fanatical we are for sports.


Sick of the rampant D* apologists in these parts. I understand what you are saying though I don't enjoy hearing it... Always jumpjumpjump to defend the corporate policy's of Direct tv as if they somehow continue to give these apologists the best lay of their lives.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

fireponcoal said:


> Sick of the rampant D* apologists in these parts. I understand what you are saying though I don't enjoy hearing it... Always jumpjumpjump to defend the corporate policy's of Direct tv as if they somehow continue to give these apologists the best lay of their lives.


But how exactly is it an apology? This is the obvious "conflict of interest" problem when a competing MSO like Comcast owns the RSN(s) it broadcast. So of course there is going to be no great alacrity to share their product with rival MSO providers such as Dish and DirecTV.

And if they do it certainly won't be offered on reasonable terms or be cheap to carry.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> But how exactly is it an apology? This is the obvious "conflict of interest" problem when a competing MSO like Comcast owns the RSN(s) it broadcast. So of course there is going to be no great alacrity to share their product with rival MSO providers such as Dish and DirecTV.
> 
> And if they do it certainly won't be offered on reasonable terms or be cheap to carry.


come now, just allow me to be bitter in my own irrational way. i understand all of that but i do wish D* would step up their game a bit. golf channel, gone(soon), but what about the many other comcast owned regional sport properties? D* does not show enough teeth.


----------

